# My Aerofusion Black Magic



## ryanboude (Feb 17, 2019)

The rubber strap makes this super comfortable and light catches details all the time. I love looking at this dial 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenng012 (Dec 11, 2018)

Gotdammmmmmmmmn son. Easily one of Hublot's best.


----------



## ryanboude (Feb 17, 2019)

kenng012 said:


> Gotdammmmmmmmmn son. Easily one of Hublot's best.


Thanks man! I'm in a tough spot now... I have too many watches, but since I like variety, they are all pretty different. So I don't have a redundant types of watches. 
Which one(s) would you sell? (The Tag and Movado are sentimental pieces I'll never sell)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axlwatches (Jul 10, 2019)

beautiful collection. hard to part with any of those. But personally I'd selll the bell and ross and planet ocean. if only to upgrade to one of the new skeletonize bell and ross' like a br-x1 phantom


----------



## rtdavid1613 (May 8, 2018)

Simply gorgeous...
I just got a Classic Fusion 42 in blue dial and I love it!
Hope I can get a higher-end model like yours some day


----------



## xopom (Jul 18, 2019)

Lovely


----------



## ryanboude (Feb 17, 2019)

rtdavid1613 said:


> Simply gorgeous...
> I just got a Classic Fusion 42 in blue dial and I love it!
> Hope I can get a higher-end model like yours some day


Thanks man! I do love those skeleton on the Hublot. I know Hublot doesn't have the history like other brands, but imo they have great design, and specific unique style, and are pretty hardy. I got this one preowned, complete set and it's in perfect condition. Plus it was like 2/3's the price of brand new. 
Enjoy your watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper98912 (Feb 27, 2018)

You definitely have an awesome setup there. I wouldn't sell any of those; like you said, they're all different and have their own character. If you absolutely had to, perhaps the B&R. But your real solution is to buy a bigger watch box...


----------



## ryanboude (Feb 17, 2019)

Viper98912 said:


> You definitely have an awesome setup there. I wouldn't sell any of those; like you said, they're all different and have their own character. If you absolutely had to, perhaps the B&R. But your real solution is to buy a bigger watch box...


Thank you. You're right about that bigger box... hmm. Let's see how my wife goes for that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wristplug (Feb 1, 2017)

awesome collection. i have a movado juro i wore for about 10 years thinking it was a nice watch before i fell into the black hole of time pieces. never selling it either!!


----------



## Killenay (Jul 22, 2019)

Awesome


----------



## jjspyder (May 1, 2018)

Nice watch. I love it. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## thegolferguy (Dec 12, 2017)

one of my favorite HUblots


----------



## Jonzeinc (Jul 15, 2019)

Thats a beauty!


----------



## bjlev (Nov 14, 2014)

Great looking model, one of Hublot’s best IMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crashpad (Jul 24, 2019)

ryanboude said:


> Thank you. You're right about that bigger box... hmm. Let's see how my wife goes for that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bigger box like a bigger fishbowl...gotta have room to grow! 

That Hublot is one of my favorites. Great collection overall 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashhh (May 10, 2012)

Nice collection! What's that one in the top left?


----------



## Axlwatches (Jul 10, 2019)

that yacht master mhmmmm


----------



## uraniumman (Mar 29, 2020)

This collection is made by god!


----------



## cowboyjack (Apr 21, 2020)

Just got my first Hublot. And.... it's an Aerofusion Black Magic. Beautiful timepiece.


----------



## adam_svt (Sep 21, 2019)

ryanboude said:


> Thanks man! I'm in a tough spot now... I have too many watches, but since I like variety, they are all pretty different. So I don't have a redundant types of watches.
> Which one(s) would you sell? (The Tag and Movado are sentimental pieces I'll never sell)
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome collection! Love the black and orange omega!


----------



## _Mechanical_Art_ (Jun 2, 2020)

Sell the box and get a bigger one!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sterling.GmbH (Mar 27, 2018)

GOAT Hublot design for sure. I love it so much.


----------



## LogLip19 (May 11, 2020)

That black magic skeleton dial is gorgeous. Do you all like the Aero Fusion or Big Bang Black Magic more?


----------



## loudbryan44 (Jul 30, 2020)

Getting one soon can't wait 

Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection (Jun 29, 2020)

Classic piece and one of the best looking brands on the market in my opinion


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## loudbryan44 (Jul 30, 2020)

Just got mine today totally in love!









Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------

